# Increased appetite with age!!



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems as though Angel is more hungry as he gets older. He is 11 months old and always seems hungry. I admit, I'm a little paranoid about obesity (coming from a family of obese and having my last chi obese!)
I give him one half the recommended amount of Sojo in the am and throughout the day - i.e. midday and eveining - he gets half of the recommended amount of Fromm puppy. He is not particularly active. He pretty much lies under my workstation with my golden. He runs around a bit, but not much. If its not too cold I plan on switching him to Wellness Core when the Fromm is finished. And when the Sojo is finished, I have a chub of primal raw. He weighs 9 lbs. Is it just their nature, or is he really hungry. Any suggestions are appreciated.

By the way, I don't think it's my imagination, but since I've been giving them raw in the am i notice an improvement in my goldens nails. I used to put vitamin e oil on them because they were extremely brittle, and they are much, much better! (and she only gets the other half of his morning feeding which isn't really much)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd take him off the puppy food and put him on adult. Puppy food has more fat and protein, he doesn't need it. 

Use his body condition as your guide. If he's feeling pudgy and you have to press to feel his ribs, then cut his food back. If he's looking ribby - feed a little more. I don't put much stock in the amounts given on the packaging. It's often wayyyyyy too much food.

Don't give in to his begging. If he acts like he is starving, keep a can of rinsed canned green beans in the fridge and give him a couple as a snack. 

Increase his activity. If running around with your golden isn't doing it - then put a harness on him and go for a brisk walk. 

To answer your question, yes - I think many chi's are overweight! They are so small and don't require much food. It's our nature to want to spoil them and make them happy. Sometimes we use food to do that. Instead, try a game of fetch, a brisk walk, just some one on one cuddling on the couch.


----------

